# Recurves... One piece vs. Takedown



## COCHISE (Sep 22, 2007)

Howdy fellers.... Mind if I sit a spell?

I want to begin shootin' traditional and I've been looking at recurves for starters. 
I was wonderin' if some of you might care to post your comments/preferences/opinions concernin' the title of this here thread. I'm a Lefty and my options on an affordable used recurve are fairly limited it would seem.

Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Sep 22, 2007)

If you're just starting with traditional, I wouldn't worry about it really.  Just find something in you price range, draw weight, and start shootin'.  

From my experience, there is no difference in the shooting characteristics of a one piece or takedown.  The main difference in the takedown is the ability to break it down into a smaller package for travel, and the ability to vary draw weight by changing limbs.  

For me, it is purely a matter if aesthetics.  I don't travel or have an interest in changing draw weights, bit I like the way a takedown looks.


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 22, 2007)

I have gone the takedown route with three bows in the past.  They are normally easier to shoot well due to the mass in the riser.  Typically they cost more as well.  I do a lot of ground hunting, and have found that I prefer a very light mass weight bow.  Longbows and 50s style (small light weight riser) recurves fit me the best.  There are a ton of deals on used bows out there.  If you are set up on E-bay, I highly recommend that route.  You will become addicted like the rest of us and have to try many different kinds.  If you could go to one of the large traditional archery shoots, you would be able to view/handle/shoot many different bows.  Definitely don't overbow yourself, or bad habits will develop and greatly slow your progress.  Most adult men will be best served by something in the 40-45 pound range, which is legal for most big game in most states, if you decide to hunt.  Good luck and welcome to the camp fire.


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 22, 2007)

I have never owned nor shot a 3 peice bow. I'm kinda in the mind frame, less peices, less problems 
If your just start'n out, I would recomend a one peice recurve, in the poundage recomended above. Shoot it and then decide, what and if you want to go further into this. If you go further, there are a ton of bows in which to decide on. Remember, just go slow and spend your money wisely, as with everything else in life. I am however pretty dang sure, you'll get bit, real bad !  Then there will be no help for you. I'm also sure your wife or girlfriend will blame us. That is alright too, we all have specialy built dog houses LOL!!!
Jerald


----------



## Husky Bottoms (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm with Apex, I just think the beef of a takedown riser feels better in my hand than a one piece.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 24, 2007)

Forget the takedown for now.  Go to ebay and pick up a cheap Ben Pearson.  THese bows are solid shooters and are very under rated.  Great as a first bow.  

Next go to www.tradgang.com, join (free, then go all the way to bottom to the State Assn section.  Go the the Florida thread. 

http://tradgang.com/noncgi/ultimatebb.php?ubb=forum;f=81

Introduce yourself and ask for anyone in your area.  Get with someone local that can help you out geting started as to shooting form, and equipment choice.  It makes a big difference when you can get some guidance rather than having to learn all on your owm.

Welcome to the light side of traditional archery.


----------



## COCHISE (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the input, guys. I got me a Bear Kodiak Hunter coming off of E-bay that is supposedly "Near Mint" condition. It has two small dings on it but everything else is said to be A-OK (no limb twists, etc.). Now I need to get me a string and some arrows and see if I can't tear up my forearm.
The bow says it's 60" with a 43# draw weight. Good enough to start out with.


----------



## fflintlock (Sep 24, 2007)

That will be a very good bow for you to start with. I have a Grizzly that is 43# and I will never get rid of it. Being 43# it may be a 60 some model, I'm not sure till I see a serial number. There are plenty of folks here who make strings, or you can go to a bow shop and they'll have an endless loop string you can get. "Do not" use a "fast flight string"
Now you can start having some fun !
Jerald


----------



## Apex Predator (Sep 25, 2007)

It should serve you very well.  Good choice!


----------



## OconeeDan (Sep 25, 2007)

That's a great bow!  you'll never NEED another one, but you'll likely want more once you get going.


----------



## PAPALAPIN (Sep 25, 2007)

*Nothing Wrong With A Kodiak Hunter*

Good choice on the Kodiak Hunter.  43# is a great weight to start with.   The only reason you might eventually want to upgrade will be to step up to a heavier huntng weight.  If the Kodiak Hunter is your first traditional bow, don't ever let it go.  Keep it to remember where you started.

I am 61 yrs old and I still have my first recurve bow that I got when I was 12.  A 50 # Ben Pearson "Jet" solid fiberblass bow.  A humble start, but worth remembering.

If the Kodiak Hunter is you


----------



## COCHISE (Oct 3, 2007)

Well fellers, the bow should be in the mail and I believe it's a 1968 model. The serial number is 879219, AMO 60" and weight 43#.  As far as a string goes....I'd like to talk to someone who might actually be able to make me one. If any of you fine fellas might be able to help me out I'd be mighty greatful. Shoot me a PM and we can discuss the bidness end of it all as well. Then I'll work on gettin' hold to some arrows too. 
Thanks again for all the input. I'ma gonna need a bunch more I do believe.


----------



## OconeeDan (Oct 3, 2007)

Cochise, I'll make you one.  Sending a PM.  
And that is a nice bow, you may want another but you'll likely never want to part with that one.
Dan


----------

